# Gunsmith??



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm looking for a gunsmith who does a beautiful job installing/replacing recoil pads. Preferred location would be Morgan, Weber, Davis, or Northern Salt Lake Counties.

Thanks.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Try Lynn's Gun Repair in Syracuse. I've had great luck with them and know others that swear by them.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Brant Taylor over Magna way. Cut a stock down and put a limbsaver recoil pad on a Remington model 760 to fit my grandson. Great job! May be too late for this year due to demand.

http://www.taylorgunsmithing.com/


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

How complicated is your situation? I know most recoil pads for newer rifles take a screw driver and you can remove and install in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you changing the LOP? The best place I found to do a custom grind pad is Kents on 4th street in Ogden. Lynn Yaunt is good at what he does also, but a little more expensive.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Are you changing the LOP? The best place I found to do a custom grind pad is Kents on 4th street in Ogden. Lynn Yaunt is good at what he does also, but a little more expensive.


The gunsmith that used to do pads for Kent's, best I know of, is now retired.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I dropped the rifle off at Lynn Yaunt's on Friday afternoon. It is a Model 70 Featherweight 30-06, manufactured in 1955, that was cut down about 53 years ago to fit my dad better when he was 15 or so. It will be perfect for my 13 year old.

Hopefully my son fills his deer tag during muzzleloader season and doesn't need to deal with the rifle season rat race like he did last year. If not, my dad's old Featherweight will be the ticket.


----------

